# Furminator-bad for a show coat?



## lizzkatris (Apr 29, 2010)

I guess the title is pretty obvious  We just bought a large furminator for a good deal on Amazon (new, only $15, free shipping!) anyway....I read everywhere they are great for shed control, but will they harm the coat to the extent I shouldn't use it on a conformation show dog? Thanks.


----------



## SchHGSD (Dec 20, 2001)

I don't show anymore, but I did. I would not dream of using a furminator on a show coat. Heck I would never use a slicker brush! Plain old comb used here.

Curious what others say, though.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

SchHGSD said:


> I would not dream of using a furminator on a show coat. Heck I would never use a slicker brush!


Why not? 
I'm not disagreeing, I'm just curious. I've never had a dog I had to brush before and have gone through several brushes with Jax. 
I just got the furminator recently and it's been awesome... I haven't seen any shedding in the house since. The other brushes I've tried on him started giving him split ends, one gave him dandruff... the Furminator is the first one that caused neither and only took out the fluffy undercoat.


----------



## Gsdldy (May 7, 2010)

I use a furminator on my dogs but NOT on the ones i'm showing, It has a tendency to cut some hairs and I wouldn't want that in my show coat. For the dogs i'm showing i use a rake to get the undercoat and dead hair off.


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

I've never used a " Furminator " never seen one cept for pictures. Anyone ever try a Horse Grooming Blade ? I use one on DJ and it pulls all the loose fur right out without hackin on his hide ...


----------

